# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  kashgar to India

## Indian

Hello: Does anyone know if it is possible to self-drive from Kashgar to India and when is the road open?  thanks claudia

----------


## rocketmail009

I am  not sure about it  exactly, but it maybe  possible , a route along the Silk Road through which you go .it will worth checking into.

----------


## petrejackmartin

The city of Kashgar is situated in distant Asia, today a little known city, it was a capital of the Uyghur Qarakhan Kingdom in the 11th century and a political and cultural centre for the Central Asian Uyghurs. Kashgar means in the Uyghur Turkic language: the city at the river bank (Zerepshan river) and its geographical location is between the eastern foothills of the Pamir-Karakorum mountain range and the west edge of the Taklamakan desert, and its present position on the political map is within the Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region of Northwest China.The best itinerary
Kashghar-Tashkurgano to Kunjerab pass

----------


## jeckvilson

Does anyone know if it is possible to self-drive from Kashgar to India and when is the road open? thanks claudia

----------


## BartonDenley

You can get a bus through the Karakoram pass to Peshawar in northern Pakistan, then a train to Lahore, and a train to Amritsar in India.

----------


## SN2015

Highlights:
The Kashgar Sunday Market
best bus routes
The Hunza Valley
The old town of Lahore
The Golden Temple at Amritsar
Houseboats of Kashmir

Tour Includes:
Full services of a Wild Frontiers Tour Leader with local guides and drivers
20 breakfasts, 20 lunches, 21 dinners (typically in local restaurants where viable)
Drinking water throughout
All transport (minibuses/coaster buses, jeep, boat)
more: http://mumbailocaltraintimetable.net

----------

